# heath/ rosenberg monitor infomation



## dilsy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm still in the dilemma of what type of monitor to buy.
I have been doing a fair bit of research about a few breeds, goulds, laceys, mertens, yellow spotted etc but haven't been able to find much infomation on the Heath monitor.

Few questions 
What type of enclosure setup is right for these guys : long, tall, sand, mulch, trees rocks etc?

are they similar to another type of monitor that I can research about?

Does anyone have this type of monitor that could show me there setup, what they are like to keep, how big they can get?

as much infomation as possible would be great or some links to some good information 

Cheers for help guys!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never kept Heath Goannas but they are a terrestrial goanna, averaging about 120cm that likes to dig and can be kept similarly to the Gouldii complex (Sand Goannas), though they can likely tolerate lower outdoor temps, given they're common on Kangaroo Island. Diet would include inverts, small mammals and birds and carrion. They're often known to lay eggs inside termite mounds, similar to Lacies. A great reference based on a study of this species is "Goanna-biology of the varanid lizards" by Dennis King and Brian Green published through UNSW Press. 

Hope this is useful.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

You would set them up similar to a Sand monitor, sand substrate at a depth that will allow them to burrow, nice hot basking spot & maybe some hollow logs. Enclosure size would be about 8' long x 3' wide as a minimum. They are traditionally rarer in the trade than those other monitors you listed.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 3, 2012)

I won't repeat what the others have said but they are notorious for being foul-tempered psychopaths that know how to use their tails and teeth.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats exactly what I wanted to know  if they are that bad tempered maybe not the monitor for me then. What would you recommend? Best breed to have that won't mind being handled regualrly.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 3, 2012)

My question is, why the sudden interest in heath monitors?


----------



## Rocket (Oct 3, 2012)

Monitors aren't really a cuddle and hug pet. They are natural predators and deserve to be treated as such. Some respond to human contact better than others but they will never be domesticated like a dog. 

Some people have lace monitors (_Varanus varius_) that seem to settle quite well and tolerate handling and constant interaction better than others. However, be wary, they know the scent of food and will not discern between your hand and food when hungry.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 3, 2012)

Crocdoc - they have a Heath monitor forsale at a reptile shop and certainly want to do my research about them before buying one

Rocket- yes I am aware they are not like a dog as such but after watching every single video that crodoc has put up  his are very 'tame' if you want to put it that way.

But I am also aware that monitor are very smart creatures and know when it feeding time. Not saying that it will not take a bite when it's hungry, but know certain times and things that are related to feeding.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 4, 2012)

dilsy said:


> ...after watching every single video that crodoc has put up  his are very 'tame' if you want to put it that way.


Ah, but even the 'tamest' of my monitors will remove a finger or toe without hesitation under the right (or, rather, wrong) circumstances.



dilsy said:


> But I am also aware that monitor are very smart creatures and know when it feeding time. Not saying that it will not take a bite when it's hungry, but know certain times and things that are related to feeding.


Hmm.... yes, no and maybe. There are certain precautions you can take and most of the time, if you give the monitor all of the right signals, they can discern feeding times from non-feeding times, but to rely on that would be disastrous. I'll give a quick couple of examples (and I've probably told at least one of these stories before):

My adult male lace monitor never gets fed outside the enclosure, so he has no reason to think anything is food outside the enclosure, right? One day I was ironing a shirt and he and the female were both off wandering around my home, as I let them do for a few hours each day in summer. When I finished ironing, I unplugged the cord of the iron from the wall socket and accidentally dropped the plug while wrapping it up to put the iron away. The next thing I heard was the sound of claws on floor tiles as the male lace monitor came flying over to where I was, crossing my entire lounge-room and kitchen in under a couple of seconds. I looked down and saw the familiar quick, darting head movements of a hungry lace monitor that saw something move and is looking for the small animal that made the movement. Unfortunately, those quick, darting head movements were happening less than 30cm from my thong-clad feet and I knew that the slightest movement on my part would trigger a feeding response bite and I'd run the risk of losing at toe. Since then, I've never worn thongs while the monitors are out and about. 

Ah, but even that precaution isn't enough. While sitting at this very computer desk last summer, I accidentally spilled some coffee on my mouse pad. I grabbed a tissue and started to wipe it up quickly. The same adult male lace monitor saw the quick movement and was on my (fortunately) jean-clad leg, ready to climb up after the 'prey' in an instant. I had to carefully push him off my leg with my other (Blundstone-clad) foot, for there was no way I could reach down with my hands in that moment. 

My advice is to not think about 'tame' or 'pet' when considering a monitor, just in case it doesn't happen. If it does, it's a bonus. Also, I'd advise not to get the heath monitor. A matter of convenience now (ie available in a local pet store) will not mean anything when you still have the same animal 30 years later. Wait until you can get what you really want.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 4, 2012)

Read and absorb every little bit of what crocdoc has just posted. It's the best advice and information you will get.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

dilsy said:


> they have a Heath monitor forsale at a reptile shop.



Are by any chance in Adelaide?


----------



## Bushman (Oct 4, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> ...I'd advise not to get the heath monitor...


Hi David. Great post but I'm just wondering why you advise against getting a Heath Goanna? Is this advice specific to the OP or do you have reservations about this species in general?


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 4, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> Ah, but even that precaution isn't enough. While sitting at this very computer desk last summer, I accidentally spilled some coffee on my mouse pad. I grabbed a tissue and started to wipe it up quickly. The same adult male lace monitor saw the quick movement and was on my (fortunately) jean-clad leg, ready to climb up after the 'prey' in an instant. I had to carefully push him off my leg with my other (Blundstone-clad) foot, for there was no way I could reach down with my hands in that moment.



Situations like this scare the hell out of me, simply because you can't reach out with your hands to grab them or push them away. Yet, if you don't, they continue to climb up you.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 4, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Is this advice specific to the OP or do you have reservations about this species in general?


It'll be the OP's first monitor and I think he'll have a bad experience with it that may put him off monitors.


----------



## eipper (Oct 4, 2012)

We have rosenbergs and they are a handful. V gouldii are much better behaved and just as nice.

cheers
scott


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

eipper said:


> V gouldii are much better behaved and just as nice.



Agreed Scott, Gouldii are a more attractive monitor IMO, Rosenberg are a bit drab as adults (if colour/appearance is your thing).


----------



## dilsy (Oct 4, 2012)

CHRI5 - yes there is one at gully reptile centre.

crocdoc - that is the best advice i have read ever! yes this will be my first monitor. which type has the 'best' temper in your opinion? would love a lace but dont know if i have the experience to keep one.

all that i am hearing is bad things about heaths at the moment, so im guessing its not a wise for an un-experienced person to get one.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

dilsy said:


> CHRI5 - yes there is one at gully reptile centre.
> 
> all that i am hearing is bad things about heaths at the moment, so im guessing its not a wise for an un-experienced person to get one.



Yeah I saw him too, nice animal. 

Have a look at a Gouldii, Gully Reptile Centa have them there too (1 left I think). Better choice for a first monitor.


----------



## eipper (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't misunderstand me I love the heaths, great lizards just maybe not suited to a first time large monitor keeper


----------



## dilsy (Oct 4, 2012)

They sold the gouldii the day before I went there on sunday  yes the Heath had excellent colours! Besides Gould's what are other good first time large monitors to keep?


----------



## Rocket (Oct 4, 2012)

You'd probably be fine with _V. spenceri_ or _V. panoptes_.


----------



## morelias.com (Oct 4, 2012)

"I'd run the risk of losing at toe. Since then, I've never worn thongs while the monitors are out and about."

Id be more worried about loosing something else than a toe if all I wore was a thong around my large monitors


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 5, 2012)

morelias.com said:


> Id be more worried about loosing something else than a toe if all I wore was a thong around my large monitors


I don't know where you wear your thongs, but mine stay on my feet.

It's an Australian forum, so there are no 'flipflops'. You'll just have to get used to the local lingo, mate.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2012)

dilsy said:


> They sold the gouldii the day before I went there on sunday  yes the Heath had excellent colours! Besides Gould's what are other good first time large monitors to keep?



Have a look at Scales & Tails at Pooraka, last time I was there a month or so ago Gavin had 2 juvenile Panoptes, about $400 each I think.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh I thought they closed down. I used to go there All the time when they were on prospect road, got my first python there. they have been around for along time and have alot of knowledge. Will have to go have a look


----------



## Bushman (Oct 5, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> It'll be the OP's first monitor and I think he'll have a bad experience with it that may put him off monitors.


Thanks for clarifying that David. What species would you recommend as a first monitor?


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd usually recommend something smaller, like ridgetails (_Varanus acanthurus_), but if people want to go larger, then Spencer's monitors or sand monitors. Male _panoptes_ get big and have a really strong feeding response, so I'm not sure they'd be ideal for a first monitor.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 5, 2012)

So shouldn't get a lace? When you say strong feeding response do you mean they eat alot or are aggressive feeders?


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2012)

dilsy said:


> When you say strong feeding response do you mean they eat alot or are aggressive feeders?



They are aggressive when they smell food, they will do all they possibly can to reach that smell, it can be scary if you're not expecting it & its obviously dangerous. My Panoptes are the most aggressive of my monitors, they easily have twice the aggression of my Lacie. Yet so does my Sand monitor. Maybe start with an Ridgetailed monitor. 

Edit: sorry, when I talk aggression I'm only meaning at food time, they're like pussy cats otherwise


----------



## dilsy (Oct 5, 2012)

looking at getting a monitor bigger than a ridge-tail. as it will be with me for half of my life, want to make the right decision. this thread has helped me more than all of the reading on the net/forum. no one has mentioned mertens? has anybody had/have one that can share some infomation?


----------



## saximus (Oct 5, 2012)

Mertens are quite different from any other monitor from what I've seen. They need a semi aquatic enclosure almost like a turtle with slightly more land area. They are basically in a different category again from what's been discussed here. 
I think the suggestions for Spencers or gouldii are the ones you should consider most. That's just a personal opinion though


----------



## blakehose (Oct 5, 2012)

Gouldii or Spencers!


----------



## dilsy (Oct 5, 2012)

anyone know who has, or breeding spencers or goulds in SA?


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

Dylan you should be able to find a juvenile Gouldii reasonably easy, I bought mine from Reptile City at Christies Beach a few months ago. They come up for sale quite often. I would recommend you make a decision on what species you want (& IMO this should be a Gouldii or maybe a Spencers) & set up your enclosure to suit this. Then everything is ready for him.

Edit: there's a juvenile Spencers for sale on the herp classifieds, see here


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 6, 2012)

dilsy said:


> So shouldn't get a lace? When you say strong feeding response do you mean they eat alot or are aggressive feeders?



Absolutely do not get a lace monitor as your first monitor (and this is coming from someone that stands to benefit from people wanting to buy baby lace monitors, as I breed and sell them). Watch this video, for it shows a typical lace monitor feeding response. Every sizeable lace monitor I've ever owned, from juveniles up to adult, has been just like this. The speed and focus is legendary. This isn't my video, nor my animals. 

How Not To Feed A Big Monitor Lizard - YouTube

(youtube link isn't working at the moment for some reason)

As for looking for breeders, don't restrict yourself to SA - most breeders will ship interstate. It may cost an extra $100 for interstate permit + shipping, but you'll forget about that $100 in six months, never mind 20-30 years when you still have the same animal. With monitors, the animal itself is usually the least expensive purchase, anyway, as housing, electricity and food add up quickly.


----------



## zulu (Oct 6, 2012)

The bite from that lacey is gotta hurt big time. 
The easiest monitors ive kept are stori and acks ,the enclosure is small ,bites were still extremely painful and they wont let go in a hurry.
Cant imagine getting bit by a lacey or something similar in size,its massacre stuff.


----------



## saximus (Oct 6, 2012)

That video always makes me giggle. Perfect example of what happens when you mix stupidity and goannas.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 6, 2012)

zulu said:


> The bite from that lacey is gotta hurt big time.
> The easiest monitors ive kept are stori and acks ,the enclosure is small ,bites were still extremely painful and they wont let go in a hurry.
> Cant imagine getting bit by a lacey or something similar in size,its massacre stuff.



Micro-surgery, permanent nerve damage stuff.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 6, 2012)

CHRI5 - yeh saw that add but seller isnt willing to ship.

crocdoc - yes have seen that video before but that is also a stupid way to feed monitors. the money isnt the problem, making the right choice is.


----------



## ScalyMung (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Dilsy,
I also live in Adelaide and have kept Rosenburgs / Sandies / and Mertens for a few years now.
Out of the lot my Sandies are the most aggressive and the Rosie's are the quitest.
The Sandies are the are the smaller sub species which are only about 70cm total length and are the only monitors that I wear welding gloves for as the female is really feral and will bite all the time. [ the biatch has got me a few times now !!! ]
To get her out I slide a glove thru the gap in the door where she will launch at super sonic speed and latch on like a pit bull onto the glove, and then I can lift her up and grab her with a gloved hand. 
When she decides to let go of the glove then I can put her into a tub to feed her as they will attack each other if fed together.
They are a bit easier to feed at the moment as they are seperated due to her about to lay soon.
Both the Mertens [ adult pair ] and the Rosenburgs [ adult trio together and 1 adult male by himself ] aren't seperated during feeding as there is no fighting at all, the worst the male Mertens will do is hiss and tail whip you if you invade his personal space, which I respect totally so there is no hassles and the Rosie's will only hiss quietly sometimes if I need to move them a bit if I'm in the pit cleaning or something.
I've just recently sold a couple of spare adult male Rosenburgs and bought an adult breeding trio 1 male 2 females from a bloke called Peter Anderson who was the first one to breed these in captivity a few years ago now.
Even the Adelaide Zoo asked him for advice on how to breed them as they had no luck back then, so hopefully they keep on breeding for me this year as they are far my favorite monitor.
Cheers Deano
PS I've kept back a Sandie hatchie from the other year and she is very mellow at the moment compared to the parents that I bought as feral adults tho.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 7, 2012)

I suspect the "personality" of any monitor species is down to keeper husbandry past and present rather than being species specific. 

Some great advice here, I'd get a smaller species also if it were my first monitor species. I kept Gillens (which I highly recommend) and Ackies (also good, but found they can "bulldog" conspecifics at times). After a couple of years, I "graduated" to Spencers as a larger species which were perfect for me.


----------



## ScalyMung (Oct 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I suspect the "personality" of any monitor species is down to keeper husbandry past and present rather than being species specific.]
> 
> I totally agree I_V the bloke I got the Sandies off all his other monitors Lacies and Spencers were pretty agro attacking the glass [biting or tail whipping] when ever you walked into the room all from how he handled them.
> He just lunges out at them and grabs them around their necks with gloves on even if they are asleep, he use's the same technique to handle his pythons which are all very flighty for some reason as well !!!!! That's why my Sandies are how they are and hopefully they settle down in the future.
> ...


----------



## Shaggz (Oct 8, 2012)

ScalyMung, Just wondering how well the Rosenburg's do as pit animals on the mainland as KI doesn't quite get the same temperature extremes as we do here in Adelaide and also are they on an advanced licence here in sa??

My wife is really in love with Monitors but I am after something that is well suited to a pit in SA as I don't want to have adults restricted to even the biggest indoor enclosure I can build for her.
Any advice you can offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys this has helped me alot. Building the cage tonight and hopefully going to get a panoptes this weekend. But I think how the monitor is raised will differ its behaviour when it's older.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 8, 2012)

dilsy said:


> Thanks guys this has helped me alot. Building the cage tonight and hopefully going to get a panoptes this weekend. But I think how the monitor is raised will differ its behaviour when it's older.



As it's your first monitor, why not wait for a smaller species to become available? Sounds like Chri5 might have a few tristis in the near future. You'll likely have a better experience and want to go on keeping other species in the future (with ALL your digits intact).

- - - Updated - - -

Panoptes get BIG and if you don't treat them right my guess is your in for trouble.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 8, 2012)

Can get ackies but not getting a small monitor. Spoke to all reptile places in SA and all said that a panoptes is a good first monitor.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 8, 2012)

dilsy said:


> Can get ackies but not getting a small monitor. Spoke to all reptile places in SA and all said that a panoptes is a good first monitor.



Ackies sound like a good start! Many keepers of larger monitors on here started with these as a learner.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

Dylan, a Panoptes probably isn't your best choice as a first monitor. As I said in my private message, come & have a look at mine when you get a sec, that'll give you an idea what they'll be like in 12 - 18 months time. A lot to handle when it's your first animal. With all due respect to reptile shops, these businesses will tell you anything, they have a vested interest in you buying off them.

Richard, that photo with your nephew is awesome, seen it before somewhere but still love it. Typifies Australia perfectly.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 8, 2012)

Some Kimberley animals have a ton of yellow, just a shame it was "dinner". 

That's a great suggestion, Dylan. Apologies if I sound patronising as that was not what was intended. You could check out some tristis while your there (and Gouldii)!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> You could check out some tristis while your there (and Gouldii)!



... & Acanthurus as of tonight, just added to the zoo


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 9, 2012)

CHRI5 said exactly what I was about to say:


CHRI5 said:


> With all due respect to reptile shops, these businesses will tell you anything, they have a vested interest in you buying off them.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 9, 2012)

But 2 of the shops didn't have them or intend on having them so why would they say that?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 9, 2012)

dilsy said:


> But 2 of the shops didn't have them or intend on having them so why would they say that?



Because they lack accurate knowledge and experience on the subject. Do yourself a big favour, listen to crocdoc & CHRI5.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 9, 2012)

How do they run there business if they don't have accurate knowledge?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 9, 2012)

dilsy said:


> How do they run there business if they don't have accurate knowledge?



Due to the majority of the public not knowing the information they're being given is incorrect.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 9, 2012)

dilsy said:


> How do they run there business if they don't have accurate knowledge?


Now you're trying to be funny!


----------



## dilsy (Oct 9, 2012)

They said they have had them before just not now. Every monitor is going to be differently behaved no matter what breed I get? and is going to react differently to how it gets raised. As imported_varanus said he had a Heath as his first monitor and it was fine and everyone else said they are not recommended as first monitor. Not saying that crocdoc and Chris are wrong just including all factors.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2012)

Dylan I had mentioned to both reptile shops (that you're talking about) the possibility of me breeding my Panoptes, one of the shops in particular was keen as hell on buying all of the juveniles (this is all before my discovery of them both being male). My guess is they were just forward planning.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe but they knew I wasn't getting it from there shop I said I was getting the monitor from a 'friend' haha. Ohk I'll say what the shops said. Scales and tails said that I should get a Spencer's or panoptes and that they wouldn't sell a sandy for first monitor as they are 'skiddish' as they worded it and also not to get a lace as they just want to kill everything... in a way. Reptile city said that Spencer's would be a good choice (also said they will hopefully have eggs early january) maybe saying that for a sale? Who knows. And reptile gully said that a Heath or mertens because they have them there, but also said a panoptes are good first monitors aswell. So yes they did try to sell me what they have at the moment, but did not disagree that a panoptes would be a good choice.


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

If you don't want heed the advice why ask the question?


----------



## dilsy (Oct 9, 2012)

The question was about Heath monitors ? Was getting information about others aswell before I make a decision not say that I'm not taking The advice just putting forward what other people/ shops have said.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, here's the thing. For starters, the different types of monitors are species, not breeds. They've all evolved for different habitats and niches. They all have species-specific characteristics and some of those characteristics are behaviour related. 

Yes, there are always exceptions, but in general most individuals of a certain species of monitor will behave in a manner typical for that species. There's always a danger when buying a particular species in the hopes that the individual you purchase may be one of the exceptions, when 90% of the individuals of that species are known to behave in a certain manner.

There is nothing wrong with _Varanus panoptes_. I think they are fantastic monitors. They are robust, active and have a feeding response from hell. As a first monitor, though, especially as I'm sensing from some of your posts that temperament and interaction may be of some importance to you, maybe not so much (as Borat would say). 

Spencer's monitors have come up in this discussion a number of times. I can't recall (and I don't feel like trolling through five pages again), is there a reason you're not going with those?


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2012)

dilsy said:


> Scales and tails said that I should get a Spencer's or panoptes and that they wouldn't sell a sandy for first monitor as they are 'skiddish'



Dylan, Gavin is a regular seller of Panoptes (he has them sent down as juveniles from Peter Krauss in QLD)_,_ of course he will recommend them, it's his business. My Sand monitor is skittish (he's still young), however the few times he's been handled in the 3 months I've had him he has never shown any inclination to bite me (unlike the Ackie I bought early this week... ouch!!).



dilsy said:


> Reptile city said that Spencer's would be a good choice (also said they will hopefully have eggs early january) maybe saying that for a sale?



I know Jason & Michael very well (as does Deano who has posted in this thread), they are hoping to breed their Spencers when it warms up down here, however, as they've never bred them before they're not 100% certain that they're even male & female (although it looks that way). So while they are recommending them because they may have some to sell, they have told others NOT to buy a Lacie or Panoptes as a first monitor. They do offer good advice.



dilsy said:


> reptile gully said that a Heath or mertens because they have them there, but also said a panoptes are good first monitors aswell. So yes they did try to sell me what they have at the moment, but did not disagree that a panoptes would be a good choice.



This is who I spoke to about my Panoptes juveniles, IMO a Mertens isn't a good choice due to the additional husbandry requirements when compared to a Spencers/Sand etc.

Remember, you'll hopefully have him for many years, I'd be more inclined to listen to the advice from people (in this thread for example) that aren't trying to sell you what they need to move to make room for other incoming stock.


----------



## dilsy (Oct 10, 2012)

ARGUS MONITOR vs. RAT - YouTube

this kind of feeding response?

i have asked for scales to hold one of there panoptes until i can have a look at one on sunday. i have been extremely excited since i knew they were bringing them in (as i have always liked panoptes) but is it just because they have a aggressive feeding response that you guys dont recommend for a first monitor or are there other reasons? i have been trying to make a decision on what to get for so long it is messing with my mind... i keep doubting if im going to make the right decision or not

went and saw those spencers at reptile city on the weekend and did like them  yeh he said that he wants them to breed but wont be hatchlings for 4 months


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 10, 2012)

dilsy said:


> went and saw those spencers at reptile city on the weekend and did like them  yeh he said that he wants them to breed but wont be hatchlings for 4 months



If they aren't even sure they have a pair and they haven't mated yet, it'll be a lot longer than four months before they get hatchlings!

That's an incredibly crap monitor setup in that _panoptes_ video, by the way.

You realise that you don't have to buy a monitor from a pet store and they're available online from breeders all around Australia?


----------



## dilsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeh have been looking alot can only seem to find one place that has Gould's and are $500+$120 freight. And found some Spencer's aswell but no one will post. Could you link some to me crocdoc?


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 11, 2012)

You're talking about a reptile that you're going to have for many years, if looked after properly. Just because there aren't any available right here, right now, isn't reason to go for another species. As for the gouldii that are available, if it comes down to a difference of plus or minus a couple of hundred dollars, try to imagine how unimportant that $200 will be to you five, ten or twenty years down the track when you've still got the same monitor and have spent thousands of dollars on enclosures, electricity and food (not to mention time). When keeping monitors, the animal itself is always the cheapest part of the investment. If you _really_ want a gouldii, what's $620?


----------



## dilsy (Oct 11, 2012)

Deano has got a sandie and he is in SA going to look on sunday  !!! Excited! 

Yes crocdoc I certainly agree was just finding the money upfront that was the problem (convincing the missus haha) but have it sorted now thanks to deano.


----------



## Heath owner (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi everybody all this talk about Heath goannas I bought 1 3 days ago and I asked a few reptile owners things about them they said there is not much info on them but they are like sand goannas in A lot of ways I was thinking between Heath and ridge tail but I wanted a bigger lizard not something like a bearded dragon so I got A Heath but I was reading all this discussion comments saying they are not good and I was wondering if anyone can explain in more detail why they are not good yes this is my first lizard but no I am not a rookie in animals I own 2 snakes and they have both been alive about 5 years now so can someone please tell me how to train this Heath if I can


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 17, 2016)

There are several excellent threads on here about monitor care and training especially one about calming and training a monitor. Other than that the best the thing you can do is buy Danny Green 's book "A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity ".
And yes care wise they are basically the same as a sand monitor.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

